# Unable to upload Pbix files to Power BI server



## ezmeng (May 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have been having trouble uploading .pbix files to Power BI server, I am getting the following error

*"An error has occurred.
There was an error uploading your .pbix file. Verify that the file has not been corrupted and that the file extension matches the format of the file."*

One thing I noticed is that:

There are a few existing dashboards in the Power BI server, when I downloaded an existing report, and re-uploaded it to the server, it was fine.
But when I downloaded the existing report, updated the report using Power BI Desktop (e.g. updated time range slicer, added more data), and uploaded this report. the error message popped up. 

The version of Power BI desktop to create the .pbxi files is: (April 2021)

And the version of the Power BI server is:  (January 2021)

I wonder if the Power BI server with a slightly older version is really the reason that I can't upload the report but not sure. I am fairly new to Power BI, much appreciated for any thoughts on my problem.

Thanks


----------

